# Finatics



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Has anyone heard when and where Finatics will be opening, got some tanks that need some quality fish.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Shouldn't be very long now


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*the same boat*



bob123 said:


> Has anyone heard when and where Finatics will be opening, got some tanks that need some quality fish.


I'm in the same boat. I have a nice 65g that's been sitting since early Sept, and the silence about this new store has been upsetting to say the least. On the Finatics thread there has been no posts for almost a month .

Bob


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

I've never been to finactics aquarium but now i"m very curious as i heard alot of positives said about it.


----------



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

*what was and hopefully will be soon*

IMHO it was (hopefully will be) the best store for cichlids in the GTA. Mike is an encyclopedia when it comes to cichlids and is a real decent guy to deal with. I just wish he would get the new store open soon.

Bob


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Folks I believe it's going to be opening soon,, Mike has been super super busy moving fish,, getting in product and so forth.. it's very hard to solely unload skids and skids and skids, setup tanks and so forth.... Patience is always a virtue.. What is the old saying,,, good things come to those who wait patiently....

I know it's going to be good personally,, so hang in there guys.. Mike hasn't had the time to be online much and update things when he's focussed on the store...
cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe they made an announcement at the PRAC auction a few weeks ago that the new store was supposed to be opening this weekend, Nov 24/25 but haven't heard anything since then.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Mike will be opening Dec 1 now. Some delays happened and the Nov 24 opening is now postponed.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Where is his new store located?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

fishead said:


> mike will be opening dec 1 now. Some delays happened and the nov 24 opening is now postponed.


worth the wait.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

new location is Dixie and Courtney Park. he is on the West side of Dixie in a plaza just north of the Four Points and south of Canon. Signs should be up monday according to mike but he will not be open until Dec 1


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

penpal said:


> Where is his new store located?


mississauga. i think i heard dixie just north of 401 area, but don't quote me exactly, but it's in that neighbourhood


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

From Mike himself.
--
Paul

http://www.pnaquaria.com/deal/FINATICS_AQUARIUM_STORE__NEW_MISSISSAUGA_LOCATION_-337721.html


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Y2KGT aka Paul.... appreciate the link... store opens DECEMBER 1st... hope to see many of you there... NO sign above my store but you won't miss the tropical fish graphics on my windows! store looks great but not fully stocked... a full inventory of livestock will take a few weeks with cycling tanks... thanks for your patience and support everyone! cheers.. mb


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Dropped by the new and very much improved Finatics and all I can say is wow. The store already looks great and will only get better as Mike fills more of his tanks with top quality fish. I was impressed with the amount of dry goods in stock too.

Congrats again Mike and look forward to visiting the store on a regular basis. Love the giant tank at the entrance.
--
Paul


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

Dropped by for a quick visit and the store looks amazing. They guys are busy cleaning and setting up the store. Although not fully stocked, the stocked fish are great looking. Did not intend to get anything, but as usual on this visits I came home with a bag of fish


----------

